# Waterdreams



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello!

Im just gona ask it plainly. Does anybody but me have alot of waterdreams? It is said that when you dream of water or if water in any shape or form appears in your dreams then it means somethings unbalanced in your emotional life and your unconcious mind. It would be very interesting if anybody else especially with dp had water dreams as that would confirm for me that it indeed is a universal theme when emotional turmoil is upon oneself.

Ofcourse water in your dreams can have many other meanings depending on the context of the dream. but in general it refers to the emotional state of mind.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Wet dreams, Game?


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

No. I never dream.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Visual said:


> Wet dreams, Game?


Water dreams are dreams that contain water in some form. For example i dreamt this night that i was rebuilding a house on top of a lake. And i stood looking out of the panorama window of this house overlooking the water and it was still and quiet.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

TheGame said:


> Water dreams are dreams that contain water in some form. For example i dreamt this night that i was rebuilding a house on top of a lake. And i stood looking out of the panorama window of this house overlooking the water and it was still and quiet.


Sorry Game, just could not resist the Freudian Slip










Don't know of the meaning of water dreams - with me it usually has to do with a full bladder.

Cannot remember the last time water was in a dream. More pronounced are the crashing jet or getting legs amputated - these two are repeaters for me (wonder what Freud would say about these).

So perhaps I better show some manners and just bow out so the topic can get back to people with dreams with water


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Well if i can find a common denominator here then it might confirm the validity of the claims that water in your dreams mean your in some way in som emotional turmoil.


----------



## stillhaventfound (Jan 19, 2012)

TheGame said:


> Hello!
> 
> Im just gona ask it plainly. Does anybody but me have alot of waterdreams? It is said that when you dream of water or if water in any shape or form appears in your dreams then it means somethings unbalanced in your emotional life and your unconcious mind. It would be very interesting if anybody else especially with dp had water dreams as that would confirm for me that it indeed is a universal theme when emotional turmoil is upon oneself.
> 
> Ofcourse water in your dreams can have many other meanings depending on the context of the dream. but in general it refers to the emotional state of mind.


I had a TON of those up till I really began to feel dp. I don't think that's _exactly _what it signifies, though--at least it didn't for me. This definition makes the most sense for what was going on:

"To see water in your dream symbolizes your unconscious and your emotional state of mind. Water is the living essence of the psyche and the flow of life energy. It is also symbolic of spirituality, knowledge, healing and refreshment. To dream that water is boiling suggests that you are expressing some emotional turmoil. Feelings from your unconscious are surfacing and ready to be acknowledged. You need to let out some steam.

To see calm, clear water in your dream means that you are in tune with your spirituality. It denotes serenity, peace of mind, and rejuvenation.

To see muddy or dirty water in your dream indicates that you are wallowing in your negative emotions. You may need to take some time to cleanse your mind and find internal peace. Alternatively, the dream suggests that your thinking/judgment is unclear and clouded. If you are immersed in muddy water, then it indicates that you are in over your head in a situation and are overwhelmed by your emotions."


----------



## Joshu (Nov 10, 2011)

I once read an assay that said that if you read a lot of Freud, you learn a lot about Freud. That his theoris are impossible to prove true or false.

I kinnda prefer Jung, Who said 1) pay s much attention the the explicit content of the dream as well as the interpretation of the dream, 2) look at what is going on in your real life. Your dreams are your way of telling the story. So - if you want to have water dreams mean emotional imbalance, that is what they will mean.

I don't recall having many water dreams, but I might start now.

Just my opinion

J


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

I dream a lot. Mostly not about water.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

hey man, water in what form?

I get a lot of these.

For example, swimming in the sea, and being dragged by the current , ie not being able to get out.

Or a giant wave/tsunami approching me

I think it has to do with as you said, emotions, and also (specially if its the sea), with the Collective Unconscious. If a big wave is coming = danger of your consciousness being swallowed by unconscious contents, ie psychosis/schizofrenia.

Dreams of murky, stained, polluted water : stuck emotions which are putrefying due to stagnation.


----------



## 12345 (Mar 8, 2012)

Consider how the water makes you feel in the dream. Water is a prophetic symbol and also goes along with what you've found as far as interpretations. Here is a website with scriptures about water...think about your dreams, consider the scriptures and see if you are able to find any insight. God bless.

http://www.scripturessay.com/article.php?cat=&id=573


----------



## themaxx10 (Nov 20, 2013)

I do have water dreams, not a lot. But when I do, there's always a sense of the depths of the water, for example often fish come up that resemble the type you see in the deep sea, sometimes really big. They're often weird or different looking, though not necessarily scary, ugly, etc., just different from normal every day fish you would see in a lake. Like if I saw them in real life I would want to check them out (but not get too close at the same time.)

I do feel that they are significant, probably emotionally, or representing things that are deep inside me. But not sure in what ways exactly.

I think any dream subject or setting could be significant, depending on the person, their experiences, and how they relate to things. Someone who has a phobia about water will probably have different water-based dreams than someone who loves surfing or swimming, and their water dreams will mean different things to them.

If anyone wants to take a shot at analyzing this, would love to hear it. ;-)


----------



## themaxx10 (Nov 20, 2013)

Abraxas said:


> For example, swimming in the sea, and being dragged by the current , ie not being able to get out.
> 
> Or a giant wave/tsunami approching me


These are interesting- do you feel any connection to these dreams, like they're meaningful in some way?

Mine feel somewhat related, but still different.


----------



## meow (Nov 2, 2013)

I had a dream last night that I was underwater. I was just hanging out with people , and the room was full of water. I said "isn't it cool that we could breath underwater?" And then I got a little nervous and swam over to an air bubble just incase lol. Not sure if it's because I read this post yesterday or if it's something deeper though lol.


----------



## themaxx10 (Nov 20, 2013)

Does it feel deeper?


----------



## meow (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm not exactly sure. I've been having a lot of nightmares though, not sure if my subconscious is trying to tell me something lol. I keep dreaming about things that scare me


----------



## SamodrotAgressivoDrot (Nov 16, 2011)

had plenty of waterdreams and still have them sometimes. in my opinion that i made long ago when tried to analyze these dreams, water is unconscious(subconscious) mind, anything under water = suppressed. i had it from sea to pools/gutters. storms as well. though explanation about emotional life is also possible.


----------



## SueParisParis (Jul 19, 2016)

I im muslim.And in our religion dream water means trouble or problem. If you dream à lot of water every time this is because you are in a bad period of your life. That's all. And sorry for the english. Peace.


----------

